# Bees building comb very fast



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The first week can be the fastest. Little larvae to feed, and the numbers are all there. As the brood pattern increases, more resources will go to feeding larvae, etc. And the hive population will dip until the new bees hatch out, and it will be another ten days after that till they become field bees. So its good they good a good jump on things now, and it sound as if they did.

About the only thing faster would be a natural swarm. They really go build fast.

Sounds great!


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

*comb building*

Isn't it amazing how fast bees build comb when they don't have foundation to slow them down!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes it is.


----------

